# Cut twill/embroidery problem



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

So I got my new Roland last week and I'm working on a design for a client. The basic idea is a twill cut on the Roland and then applique stitches to cover the edges.

I start with the image in Corel 12, then take it into Cut Studio. I've tried cutting the twill exactly to the edge of the letters as well as with a .02 outside overlap. I then take the image into Magellan/Twill Stitch Pro and covert it to an applique, save it as a .pes file and run it on the Brother PR-600. Pretty slick if I can make it work satisfactory!

Problem is, it's not coming out quite right. You can see what I mean in this picture, look at the tops of the letters. It almost looks like the stitching is tearing the twill?












In this picture, it looks like the twill is 'bleeding' through the stitching. I'm positioning it perfectly on the line that's being generated in Twill-Stitch Pro so I don't think that's the problem. Anyone see this before?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

The problem may with with your stitch length. Try adjusting that, and/or your pull compensation.


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree. You seem to have a stitch length that is a little too short and pull comp may be off. Further, you may have too much thread tension. While you are at it, also check stitch density (low density looks almost like a bleed through).


----------



## totalstitch (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks like the placement could be a hair off, with a narrow stitch it is difficult to get it placed perfect. After the placement stitch is down if it is not hooped tight enough or if your not using the proper stabilizer it could cause it to move a bit. You can widen the stitch width, usually the lowest I go is 3.0, also you can add a 2pt outline to the lettering and cut to the outline, then create stitches without the outline ( I found this to work good for lettering), its kind of like color trapping in screen printing. The bottom pic I definatly would increase the stitch width. Hope this helps


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I ended up copying the hold-down stitch and changing it to a low density zig-zag in red, then increased the width of the white stitch on top. I also used an iron to try to get the twill to stay in place better. I wish I could put it in the heat press first but then I'd lose the registration with the embroidery hoop. It's coming out much better but it still at times looks like it's tearing the twill. I have to figure out how to do all the stitch modifications in Twill Stitch Pro when I get a chance to breath  I ended up recreating the stitching in Brother PE-Design where I'm a lot more familiar with how to do things. In any event, the customer absolutely loved the jacket I made for them. I'll post a picture of the entire design once I have a signed agreement for the account.


----------



## lueman (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry for posting so late I registered almost exactly a year since your post, but if your still there. Check your needles make sure you use ball point. also you might want to increase the satin width .2-.4 mm (or 2-4 points) the needle is penetrating too near the cut line and the twill is fraying off.


----------

